# DSk supinfocom College in India



## boudytata (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey there,
I want to apply for the college of DSK supinfocom in Pune, India, so I would like to know what are the requirements/quality of work and talent needed to get accepted in DSK. If anyone could give me any guidance of any kind that would be greatly appreciated.

Also what are the Job placement chances after you Graduate for the college with a Game Art(NOT game design) degree from the college?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------

